# Trivia 12/17



## luckytrim (Dec 17, 2019)

trivia 12/17
DID YOU KNOW...
The very first Long-Distance telephone line was strung between  French
Corral, California to French Lake, California, about sixty  miles away.


1. What is the scientific name for the hip bone?
2. What Name goes into these blanks - it's a song from  1957...
"Whippoorwill, whippoorwill, you and I know
_____ ... _____ ... can't let him go
The breeze from the bayou keeps murmuring low:
"_____ , _____, _____'s in love..."
(Hint; a Huge hit for Debbie Reynolds...)
3. Why is Max Yasgur's name important in Hippie Culture  ?
4. The main asteroid belt is situated between which heavenly  bodies?
5. Which quirky 1990s TV series' title sequence included Mort  the moose and 
a sign advertising: "SNOWMOBILES $1500 XLENT  CONDITION"?
  a. - Fargo
  b. - Northern Exposure
  c. - Life Below Zero
  d. - Ice Road Truckers
6. Movie Tag-lines Dept;
"She was the woman of Alan's dreams. She had large dark eyes,  a beautiful 
smile and a great pair of fins"?
7. How many years did the Hundred Years' War actually  last?
8. What was the subject of the USA's Thirteenth Amendment  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The largest denomination coin for a regular issue ever  produced in the USA
was the $100 1 ounce Platinum Eagle .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Pelvis
2. Tammy
3. Woodstock was held on his farm
4. Mars and Jupiter
5. - b
6. "Splash"
7. - 116
8. Prohibition

CRAP !!
That coin is the largest denomination ever produced, but it  was not for
general usage.  The largest denomination for a regular issue  is $20, both
the Liberty Head Double Eagle and St. Gauden's Double Eagle  gold coins.


----------

